# Converting .Tivo files to Archos 504?



## mfrns0123 (Mar 25, 2005)

Has anyone found a somewhat simple way of converting tivo files for playback on Archos 504?


----------



## mfrns0123 (Mar 25, 2005)

Will TVharmony accomplish this?


----------



## rambler (Dec 3, 2005)

http://www.pointlisse.com/PMA430/

click on "getting started" tab. go way down the page, click on the top link under "video."


----------



## angelm713 (Sep 29, 2004)

That guide is appropriate for the Archos PMA430 which was not PlaysForSure compliant, but the Archos 504 series is so it is much simper now.

When connecting to the computer, choose the "*Windows Media Device*" mode, not the Hard drive mode. WMP10 should recognize it as a device. If you have WMP set to Manual Sync with the 504, then just drag-and-drop your .tivo file to the Sync screen and then Start Sync and it will convert.

If you want to use Automatic Sync and have it convert even when your Archos 504 is not connected let me know and I'll try to explain it. I don't know how good it will be but I will try!


----------



## Oxford (Feb 10, 2003)

Does TIVO support the 504 as a device for TTG?


----------



## angelm713 (Sep 29, 2004)

Yes, see post directly above.

When connecting to the computer, choose the "Windows Media Device" mode. WMP10 should see the 504 as a Device then you can Sync .tivo files to the 504 which will convert to a wmv file playable on the 504.


----------



## mfrns0123 (Mar 25, 2005)

angelm713 said:


> That guide is appropriate for the Archos PMA430 which was not PlaysForSure compliant, but the Archos 504 series is so it is much simper now.
> 
> When connecting to the computer, choose the "*Windows Media Device*" mode, not the Hard drive mode. WMP10 should recognize it as a device. If you have WMP set to Manual Sync with the 504, then just drag-and-drop your .tivo file to the Sync screen and then Start Sync and it will convert.
> 
> If you want to use Automatic Sync and have it convert even when your Archos 504 is not connected let me know and I'll try to explain it. I don't know how good it will be but I will try!


Yes this works but is not without problems, there are video/audio sync problems while converting like this. I have tried many files with sporadic results. In the end I use Tvharmony on the AV400 setting and it looks very good or I use Direct Show Dump and Lathe Omniquiti to transcode the files, they look perfect....Thanks for all the suggestions, Mike


----------



## angelm713 (Sep 29, 2004)

FYI to all Archos 04 Series owners. The new Cinema Plug-In on the Archos website ($19.99 USD) allows mpeg2 playback among other things. I have confirmed that this plug-in will play Tivo files that have "DirectShow Dumped" - no conversion necessary so no change in quality from the original recording.


----------



## mfrns0123 (Mar 25, 2005)

angelm713 said:


> FYI to all Archos 04 Series owners. The new Cinema Plug-In on the Archos website ($19.99 USD) allows mpeg2 playback among other things. I have confirmed that this plug-in will play Tivo files that have "DirectShow Dumped" - no conversion necessary so no change in quality from the original recording.


Great thanks for the info, once less step...how is the quality?


----------



## angelm713 (Sep 29, 2004)

It is the same as it looks on the computer. Maybe a tad below what it looks like on the tivo itself. It is just the .tivo file without the wrapper. YMMV.


----------



## crunchymusic (Aug 15, 2007)

angelm713 said:


> FYI to all Archos 04 Series owners. The new Cinema Plug-In on the Archos website ($19.99 USD) allows mpeg2 playback among other things. I have confirmed that this plug-in will play Tivo files that have "DirectShow Dumped" - no conversion necessary so no change in quality from the original recording.


I have yet to be able to do this- I dsd'd the file, dumped it on the archos, bought the plug in and the playback skips and stutters. Bleh. Please help so I can stop spending all my time converting to .avi files.


----------



## murmur (Jul 7, 2005)

(edit: deleted embarrassingly dumb first question)

Also, slightly OT question here - I've used TVHarmony to convert an MP4 to AVI, but when I play it back the audio is garbled. Anyone know what that's about?


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

I am getting the Archos 605 WiFi that will be out on 9/1. So for me to watch a Tivo show on there do I need Direct Show Dump? If I buy Tivo Plus and it converts to Mpeg4 which is what Archos tells me there player plays I should be ok right? Cause I upgraded my Roxio to the suite to Convert and burn Tivo files and it doesn't work so I need to get a refund. I read about TV Harmony and Auto Pilot and I have read about Direct Show Dump? So these are free and will do the same thing Tivo Desktop plus does for 25 bucks. Are they easy to use? 

Also one more question so If I get this Archos player and choose Windows Media Device I can add my Tivo file and it will automatically convert? That sounds nice and easy. Archos said out of the box there player plays Mpeg4 and AVI. I have a movie on my PC that is AVI but I also want to play Tivo shows. So If I use WMP and it converts to WVM will Archos play it or will I still need thay 20 dollar plug in which I will buy If I have too. My WMP is 11 not 10.

Thanks, Rose


----------



## angelm713 (Sep 29, 2004)

I hope this answer can help you and not cause more confusion!

With the Archos 605, there are multiple ways to get your Tivo content onto it. You have also asked what is cheapest and easiest (though those may not be the same answer). So here goes:

1. Windows Media Player will allow you to add the .tivo files to the library and will convert these for the Archos, as long as the Archos is in Media device mode (*see footnote). My WMP10 setup would take about 10-15 minutes for an hour show. This is Free as Archos supports WMV out of the box.

2. DirectShowDump will very quickly strip the .tivo wrapper making it a .mpg (mpeg2) file - about 1 minute for an hour show. It can then be dragged-and-dropped to the Archos while it is in Hard drive mode. DSD is free, but you'll need the $20 plug-in from Archos to play the mpeg2 file. I personally feel this plug-in is worth it because it will play VOB's with 5.1 dolby sound which is awesome if you are into ripping a DVD and getting FULL playback resolution.

3. Tivo Plus will convert the file in the background to mpeg4 allowing it to be dragged-and-dropped to the Archos. Not sure how long a conversion takes, but it costs $25.

4. You can use the combination of DirectShowDump (free) and then PocketDivxEncoder to convert to Divx/mpeg4 (or any of many mpeg2 > divx conversion tools). Also free. Takes a little more time, but fairly easy.

For my Footnote on 1. I use this method mostly. But I do not like keeping my Archos in Windows Device mode - I much prefer Hard Drive mode. I was able to configure WMP to convert tivo to wmv files in the background and then when I'd connect the Archos in HD mode to the PC, it would copy the resulting WMV file very quickly. This is very detailed one-time setup instructions that I'll be happy to post or IM if anyone wants them.

Also, one last note. I do not know if this works with WMP11. I tried it when it first came out and it did not. I suspect that has been resolved by now but since I was burn once with WMP11, I have yet to try it again.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Ok that really helps me thank you so much. So it may not work with WMP 11 so if not can I convert back to 10? I don't know if my vista computer came with 10 and has since upgraded to 11 or not. Cause once on my old XP desktop it upgraded my WMP and Tivo To Go quit working no video. So you like hard drive mode over Media Device why cause it's easier and less time? And your saying it did let you connect in hard drive mode and copy the file on to your Archos after it was converted. Can you post how or PM me? Hard drive mode means I can just copy all my music and paste it to the drive I'll see a drive letter when this is plugged up correct? So if Windows Media does work and converts my Tivo files then there is no reason for plus right? And my Archos player will support it without the plugin which I should get anyway though right? I'll need it If it doesn't work on 11 then I can use direct show dump and buy the plug in and use Mpeg2 or just buy desktop plus for 25 and use Mpeg 4 right? I would rather buy the Archos plugin and use Direct Show Dump if it's easy to use. I wont need it and plus right? Cause Mpeg 4 or 2 you said not much difference. Does Archos play Divx with this plug in? 

Sorry I am just making sure I got all this down cause I am ordering this player tomorrow. I need to get a refund on Roxio Suite since it wont do my Tivo shows. I was also reading into Video Redo. But anyway you really helped me and answered my questions. I am ordering this Archos 605 Wi Fi tomorrow.
But id Direct Show Dump converts in 1 minute over wmp taking 10-15 then I am better off with dump and the plugin I am sure. I also have to buy this flash plugin for my browser cause this new Archos supports flash video I can do you tube on there it has WiFi. Thanks for all your help it's helped me and I learned alot. but one last question can I take a regular DVD that I bought and put it in my burner and convert it and put it on my player? Thanks Again I really appreciate it and PM me anytime. Rose


----------



## angelm713 (Sep 29, 2004)

Answers in red inside your reply:

Ok that really helps me thank you so much. So it may not work with WMP 11 so if not can I convert back to 10? I don't know if my vista computer came with 10 and has since upgraded to 11 or not. (I don't have Vista so I cannot answer this, but I suspect WMP11 is working by now as I haven't heard of any recent complaints on other boards.) 
Cause once on my old XP desktop it upgraded my WMP and Tivo To Go quit working no video. So you like hard drive mode over Media Device why cause it's easier and less time? And your saying it did let you connect in hard drive mode and copy the file on to your Archos after it was converted. (Hard drive is much easier to manage your music and videos - for me anyway. I think it is faster. Yes, you can copy wmv file or let WMP copy it for you.)  
Can you post how or PM me? (Yes, I will send you the Word Doc file I have on this.) 
Hard drive mode means I can just copy all my music and paste it to the drive I'll see a drive letter when this is plugged up correct? (Yes) 
So if Windows Media does work and converts my Tivo files then there is no reason for plus right? (Yes) 
And my Archos player will support it without the plugin which I should get anyway though right? (My opinion is you should buy it)
I'll need it If it doesn't work on 11 then I can use direct show dump and buy the plug in and use Mpeg2 or just buy desktop plus for 25 and use Mpeg 4 right? (Yes to both)
I would rather buy the Archos plugin and use Direct Show Dump if it's easy to use. I wont need it and plus right? (that is correct, not that I can see why anyway)
Cause Mpeg 4 or 2 you said not much difference. (Well, actually the mpeg2 file will be equal the quality of your Tivo file, whereas the mpeg4 and WMV conversion will further compress it.)
Does Archos play Divx with this plug in? (Archos plays Divx and Xvid without you buying anything. They just changed their technical wording starting with the 04 generation to say "mpeg4" but Divx and Xvid are mpeg4 files. I suspect they just didn't want to pay for the Divx license and claim it.)

Sorry I am just making sure I got all this down cause I am ordering this player tomorrow. I need to get a refund on Roxio Suite since it wont do my Tivo shows. I was also reading into Video Redo. But anyway you really helped me and answered my questions. I am ordering this Archos 605 Wi Fi tomorrow.
But id Direct Show Dump converts in 1 minute over wmp taking 10-15 then I am better off with dump and the plugin I am sure. (I think you will be happy with dsd)
I also have to buy this flash plugin for my browser cause this new Archos supports flash video I can do you tube on there it has WiFi. Thanks for all your help it's helped me and I learned alot. but one last question can I take a regular DVD that I bought and put it in my burner and convert it and put it on my player? (well, this is a pretty big topic and probably belongs in a different forum. I would recommend you join the http://forum.ArchosFans.com support forum to learn all about DVD ripping/burning/ and overcoming copy-protection. I can tell you that if you buy the MPEG2 plug-in from Archos, you will greatly simplify your DVD watching on your archos because all you'll need is software to overcome copy-protection and then just copy the VOB files on the DVD to the Archos - like a drag-and-drop. The movies will take quite a few more GB so if you want to shrink them or convert them to mpeg4 to get more on the player, then you'll need to learn about the various ways. I think you may want to start with Tivo files first, then as you get more comfortable, start tackling DVD's. Of course, you could always buy the Archos Recorder and record straight from a DVD player, but you won't be able to output the movie to a TV or PC, you'll only be able to watch it on the player screen. So much information!... Good luck and enjoy your new toy! Watch for a PM with the WMP Sync document... Angel)

Thanks Again I really appreciate it and PM me anytime. Rose


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Oh gosh so much for me but thank you so much? I just read your PM before this one. I will download direct show dump since it does converts Tivo files. Yes I will work with Tivo files 1st. The guys at work do all this with there ipod video and they burn DVD's for there player. They have a program they use. I didn't know Mpeg 4 was considered DivX or Xvid but lets say I am downloading a movie off the internet If It's already in Divx or Mpeg it should play without me converting right? Ok I am done sorry for all the long post and thanks to everyone who has helped me. I will join the Archos forum thanks for pointing me in that direction.  Thanks Again Rose


----------



## angelm713 (Sep 29, 2004)

You are very welcome! Don't worry about trying to learn it all at once! We were all new to this at one point. Just enjoy it and learn bits and pieces as you go along and you'll be fine!

I believe most internet downloads (TV and movies) are Xvid. Some are Divx. I have had 99% success with all of these files on my Archos and it is an older generation so I expect the 605 will be great. No conversion will be necessary in most cases.
Enjoy!


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanks now it's just a matter of getting this thing. I have reading the Archos forums for 30 miniutes. Archos now says the one I want 160gig is out of stock on there website when they told me on the phone yesterday they don't go on sale till 9/1 and I could order one from them Saturday am so who knows. I am checking buy.com now but thanks again.

Rose


----------



## murmur (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi Rose/everyone

Looks like I'm a few days late in replying but for what it's worth, let me add that I have been using TVHarmony AutoPilot to convert my TiVo files for the Archos 504. The program is a little buggy and development on it seems to have fizzled out, but it does work. The down side is that it's pretty slow (maybe 20 minutes for a 1 hour TiVo recording). The upside is that it's free. No TD Plus or Archos plugin needed.

However, it sounds like Angel's advice will get you a more satisfactory solution, especially in terms of speed. And fiddling with TVHarmony might not be your ticket either.

mm


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanks, Looks like it will be a week or two who knows when before I get my player. I really want the 160gig and noone has it right now. I can get the 80 but the 160 is only 30 bucks more so I am going to wait it out. I saved everyones postings by copying and pasting them in e-mails and I am saving them for when it's time. Thanks Everyone,

Rose


----------

